# A bit of a tester - Caterham Super 7



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi All! - I will start this thread with the usual line...'sorry ive not posted for a while....'

Anyway, here a write up of a detail thats been bubbling for a while now. Its one that i had to do a bit of research on and would like to thank Brazo and dave KG for their pointers inthe choice of polish. And from Dave KG who has been here before and offered me some good pointers.

The car

This one has a bit of a story. Its around 20 years old, has done 120 miles and is on an '07 plate! Its an extremely rare Lotus Caterham super 7. Like all Caterhams they start out as a kit and can either be built up prior delivery or bought and assembled at home. This particular kit was purchased 20 years ago and never assembled. It was owned by a company who used it to diplay it in component form - hanging from walls, on stands etc etc.

It was aquired by a guy for whom ive detailed for before - he told me all about it when I was detailing for him around 2 months ago. He bought it as a going concern from the company that had folded. For his money he aquired a complete kit that had been knocked around, packed and unpacked and generally mishandled. As a result it came complete with many scars. It was bulit up and set up by the owner. he wanted it to be ready for a 50 year anniversary caterham show held at Donnington weekend just passed where it would be on show.

The car arrived at the premesis around 2 weeks ago. I was told to 'do what you can matt, not expecting miracles but please do her proud' and that was that. I had 2 weeks to play with and decided to work on the car in between other jobs thinking it would be a walk in the park 

Heres a pic of the little motor just as it was positioned in the bay awaiting the start. Looks ok right? metal a bit flat etc










Well let me tell you, it was like it was pulled along the road upside down prior to delivery. Scuffs, scratches, mega swirling to the point of being so concentrated they were actually difficult to see, and some lovely holographs and trails to boot - the full compliment. And that was just the GRP panels. The rest of the Aluminium structure and paneling was carrying 20 years of ageing.

heres a few pics to illustrate
































































So the first thing was to strip her down to the waist. No wash here just straight into the detail. Any dust could be removed by hand. Plus as the car is screwed and riveted together it would be far more efficient to clean as i went about stripping.

first the doors were removed


















engine cover and roof section followed










then the seats










leaving me with a shell to crack on with










the front wings were trimmed with a rubber sealing lip - so off with that too










so here she is ready for me to start










first up were the readings on the panels










I taped up and set about determining the correction route. It required an aggressive set to correct










After various tests I achieved the right level from the first run as shown on the contrasting shot below.










You will notice the deep scuff and RDS on the LHS that became more obvious as the masking swirling was removed. As kindly highlighted by the camera flash










so heres a wetsand shot prior to re- polish










It was then polished out










so after a succesfull nose job (sorry :lol: ) I went on to the wings.

They had to come off. not good either










oh, and some scuffing too :wall:










I reoved the bulk of the defect with wetsanding leaving a trace to be picked out with succeeding rotary work










Following such, a nice defect free repair was left as this closeup shows










and some more wetsanding










and again










heres a little link to the wetsanding stage






so here's the finished wing




























After the front wings and nose ( 8 hours including the stripping) and made my way to the rear wings

Sorry to be repetative but it was the same story



















The first set left a good clear finish (bar some very minor marring) however needed refining

This little link shows me working on the wing. I used a fine polish to follow up a heavier session as shown






and here is an improved wing










Ok with the easy stuff done it was on to the area I had very little experience with - bare aluminium. With the polished GRP panles removed and stored it was time to learn

Note the dull finish



















I used 3 polishes as recommended by Dave KG and Brazo - 'brilliant'. Applied slowly and firmly by rotary. I quickly found a good technique. The polishes are not to be worked too much and best removed wet. It was unlike working with a paint polish where you can work unitl the polishing agents become rouge like and refine the finish. The metals rely equally as much on the chemicals contained within to create the finish

heres a 50:50 sequence

note the almost invisible reflection of me on the LHS










and now its a lot better










Once happy I completed the vehicle working on 10" square sections, each with 2 or 3 sets.

I then used a 'brilliant' detailing spray to clean and seal the finish. As the car is a dry use stored car in excellent conditions, the advice from the reatiler of the polish was than the spray would be enough, maintained regularly.










I proceded to bulid the car back up carefully. As you would expect all surfaces were cleaned and dressed: tyres, dash, wheels (sealed) etc etc

I used Zymol HD cleanse then concours on the black GRP

And heres some pics ( a lot) of the fruits of my labour









































































Hope you enjoyed the read

Ive got this coming in a few weeks - a 20 year old RS500. so I will be back with a full write up. :wave:


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow! lovely car and history, it looks spot on :thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow, that was a fantastic read, excellent job, great results, nice videos.

Superb detail :thumb:


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Car*

Excellent work on that stunning little car but i just cant wait to see the RS500 getting the full treatment...


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

That is an awesome job there Matt, what did the owner say ?


----------



## Ormy (May 12, 2007)

Gorgeous car, well done chap. RS500 should be even better .


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

Scud said:


> That is an awesome job there Matt, what did the owner say ?


thanks scud. The owner was quite overwhelmed to be honest. Ive never seen such a stunned face. I think he is quite attached to the car having built it himself and I was just glad that the work satisfied his expectations.

Matt


----------



## Belleair302 (May 9, 2007)

A top read and not a simple car to work on. Aluminum....hmmm a serious challenge unless you have the time. That RS looks fun...hard cars to find these days and too many of them have been customised which is a shame.


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

Belleair302 said:


> A top read and not a simple car to work on. Aluminum....hmmm a serious challenge unless you have the time. That RS looks fun...hard cars to find these days and too many of them have been customised which is a shame.


yup the RS has done 30k only. Its absolutely original in unmolested. The paint is in desperate need of work though - original paint and 20 year old. No bad going especially for an RS500


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

That is utterly supberb and one of the best details I've seen this year! Blinding finish on both paint and bare metal, excellent work mate!! :thumb:


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Fantastic :thumb: Looks a million times better, shiny paint and metal.
I bet the owner was pleased.


----------



## alex_vtr (Dec 5, 2006)

Thats some amazing work! :doublesho 

Detail of the month contender anyone?? :thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

WOW that's some turnaround and a great pocket rocket.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow!
What an amazing detail and write up - one of the best I have read.
The finish is amazing, I am not surprised that the owner was overwhelmed - stunning work :thumb:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Absolutely spectacular Matt, I'm blown away. When we were talking about it on the phone you were so casual! First class mate, and then some.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

some of you guy's who do cars like this amaze me...fantastic m8


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Matt that is simply stunning!


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

What a result! Superb detail and write-up Matt.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Absolutely stunning correction work on a true British classic. It shows what can be achieved by sheer hard graft and dedication to detail. I reckon that is now almost certainly the best Lotus 7 in the whole of the UK.


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Fantastic work Matt :thumb: 

Got a real soft spot for Se7en's  

Darren


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> That is utterly supberb and one of the best details I've seen this year! Blinding finish on both paint and bare metal, excellent work mate!! :thumb:


thanks dave - I doff my hat in your direction :thumb:


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

WOW ! :thumb:


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Truley superb results matey!

Great pics - great read

Fantastic.....is it difficult to de-swirl bare metal then? never had a go at that me`self!

Daz


----------



## daveb (Aug 9, 2006)

absolutely fantastic i love them cars but not as much as those Zymol Crates were did you get them from, I MUST HAVE ONE


----------



## CEO Detailer (Mar 27, 2007)

Holy cow thats a detail!


----------



## Craigo (Sep 16, 2006)

awesome! such a great turnaround!  well done mate!


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Amazinz detail, congratulations.
One question: What 4" pads do you use in this video. I'm looking for nice 4" pads to use via rotary and I feel I'll like the ones you use.
Thanks !!


----------



## JustinC (Dec 27, 2006)

Amazing, simply amazing - congratulations !! :thumb:


----------



## Dom (Feb 4, 2007)

Brilliant - well done!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow!...what a great read!..top, top work sir!


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

OYM said:


> thanks scud. The owner was quite overwhelmed to be honest. Ive never seen such a stunned face. I think he is quite attached to the car having built it himself and I was just glad that the work satisfied his expectations.
> 
> Matt


Best result when you see the amazment from the owners,they can see how much work has gone into it.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Naah, don't believe U mate! In that time you just built-up a new Caterham from a kit!!!


----------



## raider56 (May 3, 2007)

WOW! I wish I could get our one in same colour scheme looking so good  Do you know if car and owner will be at The Lotus 7 50th anniversary party in Norfolk?


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Damn your good!


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

nice work m8, glad the owner appreciated it


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

You've done a terrific job with that Caterham. Great stuff mate :thumb:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Great detail and write. Used to have one of those many years ago, so was nice to see some pictures.


----------



## RenesisEvo (Nov 25, 2006)

Incredible result there, just stunning!! Looking forward to seeing the finished RS500 (got a Sierra of my own, not quite the same though!)


----------



## Black 125 (Mar 5, 2007)

Just amazing. To see the finished car after seeing the leading section photographs makes for a massive WOW. Best transformation I have seen.


----------



## ferrariman1957 (Sep 27, 2006)

A star in the making and a bloody nice chap to boot, gets my vote evry time

Excellent

JJB

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Just sat down and read your post slowly and looked at the photos in my own time....A M A Z I N G DETAIL mate...seriously!!

That is a truely staggering job!!

Really well done mate:thumb:

Daz


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments from all. It makes a fantastic vocation all the better especially from the quality you guys put out in the work you do.

someone asked about pads (cant get the mulit quote thing yet) well thay are 5" 3M polishing pads. Very good for finishing.

Also the car was shown at donnington last weekend. owner is now in portugal so wont be shown in anything else just yet.

As for the RS 500 - it starts on the 18th. Got it in for 3 days as the owner wants the works on it so will write up the following week.

Many Thanks

Matt


----------



## gillywibble (Feb 20, 2007)

Fantastic correction, finish and great write up. Truly well done :thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

I've been on here since the start, and in my eyes that's the best detail I've seen yet in terms of the level of transformation, and the patience and effort involved. You are one hell of a talented detailer Matt, you've raised the bar yet again. Pure joy to read, cheers for sharing. :thumb:


----------



## ash_xt (Apr 22, 2007)

can't beleive i missed this one, such a great transformation.  i think if i were the owner i would have gone mental  in a good way


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

That is probably the best money the owner has and will ever spend.

Unbelievable transformation and well deserved to such a great car.

Well done


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

WX51 TXR said:


> I've been on here since the start, and in my eyes that's the best detail I've seen yet in terms of the level of transformation, and the patience and effort involved. You are one hell of a talented detailer Matt, you've raised the bar yet again. Pure joy to read, cheers for sharing. :thumb:


Rich that is probably the best compliment ive ever had, especially coming from someone who serves as such inspiration in terms of professionalism, detailing talent and business acumen. Thank you very much indeed. Very humbling.

Once again thanks to all. I don't post too often and I'm glad I made the time to sit down ad write up as people have enjoyed the read. Again a nod to brazo and Dave KG for their advice :thumb:

kind regards

Matt


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

That is just awesome mate, no other word for it, it looked like one of those details that kinda make you want to give up before you even start but the final's are a true example of your patience and skill, i rekon this should be on the home page of DW :thumb:


edit - just viewed the video and your Rotary technique is exactly the same as me


----------



## Predator_VTR (Apr 8, 2007)

marvellous work there mate :thumb:


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

Clark said:


> That is just awesome mate, no other word for it, it looked like one of those details that kinda make you want to give up before you even start but the final's are a true example of your patience and skill, i rekon this should be on the home page of DW :thumb:
> 
> edit - just viewed the video and your Rotary technique is exactly the same as me


cheers mate :thumb:

it was a testing one !


----------



## RSJUSS (Feb 6, 2007)

awsome dude wheres the follow up for the 500 cant wait to see that.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> That is utterly supberb and one of the best details I've seen this year! Blinding finish on both paint and bare metal, excellent work mate!! :thumb:


Totally agree, well worth a vote in the Detail of the month comp... someone needs to talk Matt into popping the post in there !


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

n_d_fox said:


> Totally agree, well worth a vote in the Detail of the month comp... someone needs to talk Matt into popping the post in there !


one of the rules of the Detailing World Monthly Detail Competition is 'no pro detailers, moderators or forum sponsors can enter' so unfortunately Matt cant post it up. Certainly agree it should be the feature detail on the homepage tho


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

but what happened with the 500 was it on the show off and i missed it!!


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

what a turn around! great work.


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

talisman said:


> but what happened with the 500 was it on the show off and i missed it!!


nope it got put back mate - car went in for an oil sump gasket apparently. £ 2500 later its back!

so I made a start today - its the main job tomorrow - we have fast ford mag coming down tomorrow to take some piccies for the magazine feature. working away thurs, fri and sat so will try to post on sunday. It'll be worth it though. ***** Royale detail too :thumb:

matt

ps - thanks for digging the post up and adding the kind comments. I do agree with the pro's not being able to enter the monthly comp - if you are detailing all the time then its only fair that hobbyist guys and gals get chance to show off their passion.

kind regards

Matt

pps - sorry for not posting up for a while - usual excuses


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Simply amazing work :thumb:


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

there is only one word to describe this project and that is AWSOME, like i said project because the amount of work you put in fella was unbelievable, massive credit to you superb.


----------



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

I am completely stunned by the transformation - work of this quality is simply breathtaking.

And to top it off, the write up is simply a joy to read. 

Excellent stuff indeed! Inspirational...

:thumb:


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm with *Clark* there, this one should be given pride of place on the homepage, *OUTSTANDING *work.
:thumb: :buffer: :doublesho :thumb: :buffer: :doublesho :thumb: :buffer: :doublesho:thumb: :buffer: :doublesho :thumb: :buffer: :doublesho:thumb: :buffer: :doublesho :thumb::buffer: :doublesho :thumb:


----------



## Fishlock (Jun 6, 2007)

An absolutely brilliant read, and outstanding work. :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Amazing detailing skills :thumb: 

In your videos in what range of rpms are you using???


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

Racer said:


> Amazing detailing skills :thumb:
> 
> In your videos in what range of rpms are you using???


on the wet sand its a compound stage and no more than 1500rpm, finishing with ever decreasing pressure

on the wing then this is polishing stage - on this one the panel responded better to higher rpm with only the weight of the machine as pressure

hth

kind regards

Matt


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

very impressive.:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

OYM said:


> on the wet sand its a compound stage and no more than 1500rpm, finishing with ever decreasing pressure
> 
> on the wing then this is polishing stage - on this one the panel responded better to higher rpm with only the weight of the machine as pressure
> 
> ...


Thanks :thumb:

On the wing, 1750 rpms ????


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

yes iirc mate

matt


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

wow, very good work, and working area to die for! well done


----------



## Johnny Sniper (Jul 3, 2007)

Good detail!


----------



## Denbo (May 20, 2007)

Brill job fella any pics off the RS500 yet ?


----------

